# Dang the WX Forecast!! :(



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Dang dang dang this weather forecast! We have been so looking forward to this weekend's tournament! As I am sure everyone has seen Sunday's forecast is all but a washout as far as I am concerned with Saturday looking so so. BouyWx.com shows Sunday 5' with 6" period, ouch! Saturday morning 1' but Saturday afternoon 3' and growing.

While we are still hoping the weather forecast will change, we might be lucky if we can pull off Saturday's trip. Regardless, I am old an wise enough to no push the limits, stay safe and live to fish another day!

What's everyone else thinking?

Robert


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW, hope that allot of snapper fishermen dont end up on the news. We will still try early Sat. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it will be fishable. Rough and irritating but fishable. I would not want to have to run back into it from way southwest. A 140-160 miles ride would probably suck. But I have had very few great trips "fish wise" when it was flat calm. And we have had some really good trips "fish wise" when it was rough as a cob and things where breaking off the boat. So, while I'm not excited about Sundays weather I do think the east wind will keep a lot of boats at home and will bring fish up to the surface.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, Robert I don't have your number in my phone anymore. I thought I did, but I can't find it. If you are good with it I would like to get it.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Richard, I sent you all my contact data, if you don't get it let me know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Im thinking I'll be inshore this weekend.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Robert, I will check when I get in front of a computer (I'm too dumb to check private messages on my phone)


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks. I will get up with you before Friday. (I figured out how to check messages).


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me how everything can do a complete 180 degree turn in a 2 days time. We are still going to try but only staying as late as safety allows into Saturday night. Good luck and be careful!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We bailed at 4PM on Friday, combination of iffy weather and a few last minute maintenance issues causing headaches. I hate to rush things, especially if I am about to head out and run all night. Oh well, we will live to fight another day!

Good luck to all those that went!

Robert


----------

